# The Evolution of IKE : Teasers & Pleasers



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

So I've finally gotten to make an evolution type thread consisting of the lifespan of my ownership of my A3, a.k.a. "IKE". I was against it for a while cause I didnt feel that anything was really worth taking pics of, because we sort of all have the same mods or seen them a thousand times before in previous threads, so to me it seemed pointless to add to the clutter with the same pics.. But after saturday, with a few things that are going on, I felt it was time. Here is a small list of things that I've done so far with a few pics/dates to follow.
Purchase Date: *DECEMBER 7TH 2007*
2008 Audi A3 2.0T
Factory Options
- S-Line
- Open Sky
- iPod integration
- Ocean Blue Metallic Paint
- 12/14 • 50% Tinted Windows (Auto Image)
- 12/15 • Debadge
- 12/17 • Purchase Neuspeed P-Flo Intake (Ebay/MJM Autohaus)
- 12/25 • Installed Neuspeed P-Flo
































*JANUARY 2008*
- 01/07/2008 • Purchase Nuespeed Rear Sway Bar (jaybird722)
- 01/26/2008 • Purchase Escort 8500 x50 Radar Detector (Ebay)
- 01/26/2008 • Purchase Escort 8500 x50 Radar Detector Hardwire (Ebay)

*FEBRUARY 2008*
- 02/14/2008 • Purchase Oettinger Matte Silver Grille (ProjectA3)
- 02/16/2008 • Installed Escort 8500 x50 Radar Detector & Hardwire
- 02/29/2008 • Revo SPS2 Handheld Flasher (SilverA3)

*MARCH 2008*
- 03/15/2008 • Installed Custom Painted Oettinger Grille


































_Modified by the4ringer at 9:32 PM 3/17/2008_


----------



## PAND_A3 (Feb 19, 2007)

will that grill fit on the s3? no huh =(


----------



## PAND_A3 (Feb 19, 2007)

also very very cool car


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

no. the s3 grille is smaller. thank you, as well


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Evolution of IKE : Teasers & Pleasers (the4ringer)*

You're right about how many of us have the same mods and it's a similar story, but I think it's still interesting to see a timeline as you've shown, describing what mods you did in what order. Great idea!
The custom job on the oetty grille looks very clean, the only thing that I could never get over was lack of Audi rings. Even if you were to just purchase the rings and stick them on, I think it would still look out of place on that grille. But you seem to like the no rings look, so congrats on a fine job and fine looking ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah. I decided I didnt want any badges on the car period. I'm even going as far as removing the S-line badges on the side, the next time I wash/wax the car. I just like the whole 'less is more' bit. I dont think the grille would look good with the rings on the front. not at all. I didnt even want the oetty badge on it. I think the grille alone made the front end, extremely aggresive. Got a few more things in store coming up.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i hate to debadge, however some sucker tried to steal my 2.0t badge off.. buncha fingernail scratches around the 2.0t.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

ppl tryin to make alphabet soup


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_ppl tryin to make alphabet soup

yeah, a crackhead tryin to make alphabet soup
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yX5MB9hwu64


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

12 days to stage one!


----------



## leporello (Mar 17, 2008)

The custom grill looks incredible with the black surround, and the ocean blue paint. Are you planning on putting the audi rings back on in the front?
How are you liking the Neuspeed intake? What's the performance like? Has the engine sound changed much?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

leporello,
thanks! no, my initial thing is a full debadge. no badges anywhere. im all about less is more. if ppl dont know what kind of car it is, even better. but those who do know could appreciate it more, ya know?
as for the intake, i love it. can totally hear the turbo spooling and love the nice little 'whoosh' it gives. way better then sounding so quiet and tamed.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

looks good but id put the rings back on


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

negative on the rings. went one step further today... took off the "s-line" badges off the back doors. looks way cleaner.
"LESS IS MORE"


----------



## 12PSI (Jan 3, 2006)

so the s-line badge came off like the 2.0t badges? just foam tape right?
picking up an 07 s-line in 2 days! and want to take these off too.
BTW car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , i know your all about badgless but i think it needs the 4 rings(black rings would look good) on the grill, just my 2 cents










_Modified by 12PSI at 6:30 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah. just 2 sided foam tape. fishing line/dental floss, blow dryer or heat gun, a terry cloth, and some WD-40 and no one would know the difference if they were there or not.
haha. everyone wants the rings back on. I'm still not gonna put em on. Have all my badges in a sandwich baggy in my file folder for IKE in my file cabinet. And there they shall stay.

And unfortunately, I can no longer go to REVO Stage 1... Well, for the moment. Still licking the wounds the IRS left in my a**. Tis a sad day for the modding world.


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

so the Otty grill will git on the stock A3 bumper?!?!?!?!
yummmmy


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah. base or s-line. no problem.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: The Evolution of IKE : Teasers & Pleasers (the4ringer)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FWIW, I would have made the suspension my first priority...I guess the IRS owns your suspension for now


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks. yeah i was going back and forth with what kind of suspension I wanted to get and some other deals on other parts came up so I jumped at those first. no big deal. just gotta be able to bounce back.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

UPDATE:
Damnit. So last nite i went to the BK Lounge and came back. I had all 4 of my windows down on the way. Came back to park my car and went to roll the windows using the auto up feature. Checked all my windows before I turned off the car and saw the the Right Rear only went up a bit. Figuring I hit the button and stopped it, I thought nothing of it.
Today, I did the same thing. Rolled around town doing errands and such with the windows down. Noticed the Right Rear is auto up/down feature doesnt work on either my Drivers controls or on the right rear door itself.
Time to call the stealership and take the 1st step down Warranty Road...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Window switch is is fixed. Was done while I waited. Bout 20mins or so. Also got a 'software update'. But because they had a printer problem, I'm unable to disclose what it is exactly.
Will post details once I get it in the mail.

Gotta love warranty


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

clean
more pix of the grille plz


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

its drity. ill try and take some this weekend when i clean it. i get over-anal about how clean my car is so i have to do it AT LEAST twice a month.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

got the service records mailed to me. Here is exactly what is written for the roof trim clip:
"Please comeplete roof trim loose campaign as per Audi..
Cause: CD PLEASE COMPLETE ROOF TRIM LOOSE CAMPAIGN AS PER AUDI
4 8P4-858-573 CLIP"

btw it was done at no charge. guess its a 'recall' on the part, hence _complete roof trim loose campaign as per audi_


_Modified by the4ringer at 3:43 PM 5/8/2008_


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking good! It's cool to see a time line like this. I was thinking of doing the same for my car. 
We got our cars at almost the same time. I picked mine up on Dec. 21 2007!


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (burnttoast)*

great work thanks for sharing love the color blue,


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks. i shall soon merge over to the 'darkside' heh. all in time though.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Ike Says Wuuuuuustefest!*

After spending hours upon hours detailing Ike for wustefest in about a little more then 5 hours, i taped it up and shot a few.
Excuse the poor quality. Lighting was uber-sh*tty.
Take care and see some of you guys in a few hours!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Back from wustefest!
























Some pics that I found from others.
[edited to my liking]








Thanks Jason [ultimatetaba]








Thanks Jason [ultimatetaba]








a little video action...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7DS_2_n3BI


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*








Good stuff!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

coulda pushed it another ~ 15 mph!








Hot stuff!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks guys. yeah i know i coulda went faster but whateva. already hit rev limiter multiple times so it kinda sucks.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_thanks guys. yeah i know i coulda went faster but whateva. already hit rev limiter multiple times so it kinda sucks.

? mine went 145 stock second week of ownership...dsg
On that pic, what's the orange ring say - MPH? why?


_Modified by GLiNTCH at 9:26 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

ahhh. mine kicks at 135. boo! and the orange ring is a denoted as speed limited or as what i like to call the "slow the f*ck down" monitor. I set it for 100mph cause usually when I pull hard on my freeway onramp, I hit about 105 by the time Im about to merge. That and its a gauge cause sometimes I just dont pay attention to my mph and just kinda go at my own pace [but only when traffic is scarce. definetly not an ***hole driver with moderate-thick traffic].


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

my kicks in at 65mph, set @ 60mph


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

haha. thats 3rd gear and still pulling for me. it'd be damn near pointless.


----------



## zero1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

jay,
would you mind posting a soundclip of your neuspeed p-flo?








sweet grille btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by zero1 at 3:48 AM 7/3/2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

oh snap. didnt even see this post, zero.
ill try and snag a few clips tonite.

on another note, anyone wanna "sponsor" my suspension?! lol


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i can help u install it


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

wanna help buy it?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

yea paypal me


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

uber delayed but here is the intake clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGGy0boI1YA


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

late check-in, but finally decided on exhaust and getting closer to figuring out suspension setup. I know im runnin koni yellows. just waiting for some info back from vogtland.

boo to slow progress http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_late check-in, but finally decided on exhaust and getting closer to figuring out suspension setup. I know im runnin koni yellows. just waiting for some info back from vogtland.

boo to slow progress http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Aug 24 2008:* 
Got spring rate info back from Vogtland through a tuner shop. Numbers are wiggity whack. Thankfully I will still have a "backup" suspension setup. Lookin at late September install. Bout flippin time!
In other news, curbed my RR stockie on Saturday morning dodging an aimless work truck driver [*sshat!]. Its on the very top part of the lip and only measures less than 1/4". Not really noticeable. But I know its there and I'm just anal-retentive like that.


_Modified by the4ringer at 7:21 PM 8/25/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_*Aud 24 2008:* 
Got spring rate info back from Vogtland through a tuner shop. Numbers are wiggity whack. Thankfully I will still have a "backup" suspension setup. Lookin at late September install. Bout flippin time!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_*Aud 24 2008:* 
In other news, curbed my RR stockie on Saturday morning dodging an aimless work truck driver [*sshat!]. Its on the very top part of the lip and only measures less than 1/4". Not really noticeable. But I know its there and I'm just anal-retentive like that.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sept 12 2008:*
Well after a long time of waiting and waiting... and more waiting, wheels are starting to turn. Literally. Got a list of mods that will be coming through in the next month or so, consisting of custom OZ's, tails and FINALLY suspension. And suddenly I'm slowly starting to consider a custom skid plate for the front end of the car cause the driveway I have to get out of is a monster! I hope the drop will be nice appearance-wise while still giving me a good .5" to play with while getting in and out of the garage.
Could potentially have some more news next week. I think after this round of modding, I'll be good until around January... That's when the engine mods start, heh.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_*Sept 12 2008:*
Well after a long time of waiting and waiting... and more waiting, wheels are starting to turn. Literally. Got a list of mods that will be coming through in the next month or so, consisting of custom OZ's, tails and FINALLY suspension. And suddenly I'm slowly starting to consider a custom skid plate for the front end of the car cause the driveway I have to get out of is a monster! I hope the drop will be nice appearance-wise while still giving me a good .5" to play with while getting in and out of the garage.
Could potentially have some more news next week. I think after this round of modding, I'll be good until around January... That's when the engine mods start, heh.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sept 16 2008:*
New shoes confirmed. Picking them up tomorrow morning. hell, I picked em up today and was blown away. LIGHT! Will need some 'minor' TLC, but nothin that will be seen once they are "final". Gonna be a straight OEM tire swap once its done, meaning, yes I know, they are _only_ 17's. But I have a feeling I'll be turning into a wheel whore so it wont matter.
Its taken me nearly year to get a roll on mods and its finally moving. Thank the LAWD!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*17.5lbs of Rounded Goodness*

*Sept 17 2008:*
Trigger has been pulled. Bullet is shot. Wallet is out for the count [so far]. Picked up the wheels today. Didnt throw them on just yet cause they need some _work_, heh. Should have em up in about a month or so. Keeping my fingers crossed. Snapshots are below.
Also threw down for the LED tails so I'm waiting on those as well. Glad the ball finally got rolling.

































Till next time, keep it on all fours...


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

yesno black wheels. i hate black like george bush


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yup. doin black. H8 H8 H8


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: 17.5lbs of Rounded Goodness (the4ringer)*

are these offset 35? i almost bought a set or 17x8 with offset 35 off ebay


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

48et. got em from a local guy, literally down the street from me


_Modified by the4ringer at 2:39 PM 9/17/2008_


----------



## SoCalRs4 (Dec 4, 2006)

get chipped and hit 166 its a trip. i think the a3 gears out around 170 in my dsg wonder if anyone knows.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

love the wheels


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

SoCal : Waitin to hit engine mods. Prolly round January or so. At least thats the plan. Dont exactly know if I'll push it that hard once I'm at Stage 2. To get desolate flat open roads, i'd have to run through the desert. I can try 5 at night, but even still. Then the "safety" issue. We'll see

Audiant : http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks! I'm excited to get started on em. Might be as soon as friday to get the minor rash out. got a qoute today for powdercoating. Run btwn $280-360. Though I just remember my mom insures a local shop so I'll hafta see if she can run me a better price.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_love the wheels

x2. Can't wait to see them on Jay.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: 17.5lbs of Rounded Goodness (the4ringer)*

I bet those wheels would look sick on an already sick lookin ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Specially black ones on the blue! Guess you'll be lookin like a black and blue champ!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Chris : you and me both!
grubble : yeah, im sure they would, but im fighting temptation f not putting them on, haha. And 'black and blue'... Hence the reason its called "Ike", as in Ike Turner [awwww, too soon?!]. It was either that or "The Joe Jackson Special". Yeah, weird sense of humor I got. Oh well.


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

did someone say my name?







nice ride


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

haha! thanks. its a work in progress and hoping by halloween things will be uber different.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

love the wheels, how much were they ? 2k? i wish i can afford them








i need more jamba juice also! pretty plz! i love em


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

wheels were mid-high 3digits FTW! they are 17's, so even brand new they are like $1100ish from tirerack.
haha. jamba juice. oh what hell that was. I actually had to get rid of 7 bottles this past week. they were expired. bah.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

From LED Tailight thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_What's your formula for determining your percentage Jay?









Once the parts are INSTALLED on the car is when it counts. Owning the parts doesn't count. Ive had an NS RSB since Feb that I'm going to install. Was going to have a shop install cause I dont have 1) a lift or 2) the pinch well adapter. There is no Jackstand mounting point for the rear and I just havent felt all too comfortable with working on the car, merely on a floor jack. Gonna try and utilize my parents steep driveway to install with car on the ground and wheels on. We'll see how that goes...
As it stands the parts that I have or are on their way, to install are:
- Nuespeed Rear Sway bar [outside in my storage unit]
- OZ Ultraleggera Wheels [at parents, waiting to have time to clean them up and paint them]
- LED Taillights [waiting for Val's row boat to hit U.S. soil with the shipment]
Within the next month, if not sooner, car WILL be lowered, FINALLY! Waiting on a check to come through from an event I worked.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_From LED Tailight thread:

Once the parts are INSTALLED on the car is when it counts. Owning the parts doesn't count. Ive had an NS RSB since Feb that I'm going to install. Was going to have a shop install cause I dont have 1) a lift or 2) the pinch well adapter. There is no Jackstand mounting point for the rear and I just havent felt all too comfortable with working on the car, merely on a floor jack. Gonna try and utilize my parents steep driveway to install with car on the ground and wheels on. We'll see how that goes...
As it stands the parts that I have or are on their way, to install are:
- Nuespeed Rear Sway bar [outside in my storage unit]
- OZ Ultraleggera Wheels [at parents, waiting to have time to clean them up and paint them]
- LED Taillights [waiting for Val's row boat to hit U.S. soil with the shipment]
Within the next month, if not sooner, car WILL be lowered, FINALLY! Waiting on a check to come through from an event I worked.

Wouldn't be the Jumble Juice event, would it? BTW, thanks for the juice! There was one that spoiled after I left it in the fridge for 2 wks as an experiment. Nasty smelling!
Swaybar and lowering = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Oct 14 2008:*
Totally forgot to update this. Anyways, yes, I know I missed out on the NorCal/SoCal meet. I had a billion things going on for my bday weekend and doing that dive twice in one week wasnt runnin top priority. Was going to try and install the RSB myself, WITHOUT jacking the car up. Tried to utilize my parents steep driveway. Didnt work out like I wanted. WHACK! Since there are no rear jack stands points, I dont feel comfortable using just a floor jack to work under. So I'm just going to have the shop install it when they install my suspension, which is another story.
so after waiting.... and waiting... and waiting some more, I'm FINALLY getting my suspension. Looking like the late part of next week. Got a few checks coming in this week so that will basically round up the last part of what I been savin for.
Waiting to hear from Drew regarding the taillights. Kinda antsy, but dont wanna annoy him so I'm lettin him do what needs to be done before he distributes stuff out.
Bought some goodies yesterday from DBC. Just the Neuspeed Torque Mount and the EuroJet PCV fix. Havent chipped the car, but its more of 'I know its bound to go' or 'I'm gonna need it' kinda thing. Should come in by Friday is my guess.
And lastly, I have yet t get started on my wheels. Been so busy doing everything else that I just havent had any time to fix em. HOPING for either this weekend or the following to get to em. However, all in all, I'm glad the ball has since started rolling. Once this round of modding is done and all paint is completed, I should be done til about January/February.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_*Oct 14 2008:*

Waiting to hear from Drew regarding the taillights. Kinda antsy, but dont wanna annoy him so I'm lettin him do what needs to be done before he distributes stuff out.


I got you on this one Jay. Tails and harnesses are here. Drew will post the details at some point, but basically he will handle the ones that are getting mailed and I will handle the ones that are getting picked up. TP and I are installing ours tonight. Hopefully we will have the vagcom all figured out and when you come to pick them up, we can install them right then and there and send you off looking hawt!


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*








Tonight??? Keep us posted or post a new thread on Bay Area Euro Tails install and let the rest of us know. I'm gonna have to either "wing it" or ask for some help one of these weekends I'm back.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

aint gonna argue with that! lemme know. I'm down. I havent been keeping up with the thread, but I heard somethin bout VAG'n it. Not sure what for or why. I thought it was a straight swap but whatever. Again, let me know. I might be able to join u guys if time is right.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_aint gonna argue with that! lemme know. I'm down. I havent been keeping up with the thread, but I heard somethin bout VAG'n it. Not sure what for or why. I thought it was a straight swap but whatever. Again, let me know. I might be able to join u guys if time is right.

Will do.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Do You See The Light?!*

*Oct 15 2008*
So after much waiting [well, not really that long, surprisingly], I made a run out to SF tonite to meet up with terje_77 to 'collect' my euro tails. He was kind enough to lend his tools and time for the install. He was just as careful with IKE as I am (http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif). Install went really fast. Faster then I expected. Had a snag with one of the bolts for the outers but we got it taken care of. Talked shop a bit after, left him with a new friend named Don [haha] and went on my way.
Got the chance to snap a few...
Running Lights








Look at that A**








Brake light on








Again, just at idle









Another notch on the completion meter. Half way there. And I got a bunch of ish coming in within the next week or so. Gonna be happy times


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

picture of new wheels on plz


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

aaah, pure sex! can't wait.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Do You See The Light?! (the4ringer)*

Im masticating as we speak!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Do You See The Light?! (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_*Oct 15 2008*










This last pick is righteous!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

haha. thanks guys. yeah they turned out dope! can't wait til next week when this bad boy gets dropped.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Oct 17 2008*
Let me first start off by saying its been one HELL of a week. Oiy. Glad its over. Anyways, got my Neuspeed Torque Inserts. Though I ordered the torque insert and the EJ PCV fix at the same time, from DBC, I guess they were outta stock on that part so they are havin one drop-shipped to me. I'm expecting that sometime early next week.
After all the suspension qualms, questions, comparisons and so on, the trigger has been pulled. And I didn't even get what I had been in debate about for months on end, haha. Ended up goin with a H&R Sport Cup Kit. Just waiting on paypal to clear the e-check [which is said to be Monday]. Then I should have, I'm hoping by Friday of the same week. If that IS the case, I'll have my Indie install it Saturday.
I will be checking into a few lighting things tomorrow when its daylight. I tried doing it tonight and aside from almost blinding myself, I only got minimal info. Putting some numbers together and once its completed, you guys will be the first to know.
BTW, can I tell you how much I'm in love with my Euro Tails?! Thanks again Drew/Chris.


_Modified by the4ringer at 1:24 PM 10/24/2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*I Can Haz Lightz*

*Oct 24 2008*
Alrighty folks. It's Friday! You know what that means right?! Lots of goodies in store. Haha. Well.... For me at least. Checked with UPS and at some point today, Chris' hot UPS chick is stoppin by to make a delivery. Expecting a small box [take that how you want, haha] for my EuroJet PCV fix and a much beefier box with my NEW[ish] suspension. Should arrive at some point today. UPS.com says its "out for delivery, but considering last weeks shipment showed up at 8PM [!!!!], who knows. Sad because I'm literally 2 mins from the San Ramon hub. Anyways...
Last time I updated, I was talking about getting some lighting things taken care of. Well I got 98% of it completed. Still have 1 set of lights to install/play with. The only reason they need some 'finesse' is because of the contacts [or lack thereof] are not making, well, contact. Gonna play with that some time this weekend if I have time. Its only for the glove box and truck lights [which are the same].
As it stands, I replaced those hideous yellow halogen Visor lights, Dome lights, and Courtesy lights with all "Cool White" LEDs. There were no matching part numbers so it had to be all measured out in millimeters, wattage, and voltage [which when it comes to volts/watts, im 'tard happy]. So I'm reluctant to say I scored big when this all worked when I installed them on Wednesday night [I know, I lag]. Anyways, here are the pics I have so far. Will post up the other ones once I get them sorted out. Some were a biotch to install, but with time, you can do it. They look a little blue, but with my car being blue, it actually looks dope.
Cool White LED Domes with Halogen & Cool White LED comparisson








Halogen & Cool White LED comparisson








Cool White LED Visor Lights








Rear Cool White LED Courtesy Lights









By the way, no bulb out warning or anything. Got one more thing to try as well so we'll see. I purchased them from superbrightleds.com. 10 bulbs + shipping was like $41 and change. Cheap mod to bump up the completion meter!

Part Numbers are as follows:
Visor Lights x 2
3910-x6 LED Festoon bulb
Options: Cool White 3910-CW6 1.75 

Dome Lights x 2 
4410-x9 LED Festoon bulb
Options: Cool White 4410-CW9 2.25 

Courtesy Lights x 4
BA9s-W4 White LED bulb
Options: 12 Volt AC or DC 
Trunk / Glove Box Lights x 2 [_still working with these bulbs on fitment_]
WLED-x6 LED bulb
Option: Cool White WLED-CW6 0.95


_Modified by the4ringer at 1:25 PM 10/24/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: I Can Haz Lightz (the4ringer)*

Looks dope Jay!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

Do you have part # for flood lights on door


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_Do you have part # for flood lights on door

i dont have those lights on mine. just red lenses. I swore they lit up, but I popped the lenses off to find there was no housing for lights behind it. might be in the tech/courtesy package?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

edit:
lol i just checked we dont have any


_Modified by tpsolid at 1:39 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Just picked up some red courtesy bulbs to match the rest of the interior lighting effect I'm going for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Looks good Jay, call me if you have questions while installing the PCV fix


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Berk, just got my pcv valve like 10 mins ago. looks good. Thanks again for everything.
tp: yeah i felt like a senile idiot when i saw that the lenses didnt have lighting housings behind them. swore i saw them light up before.
terje: goin for the fighter pilot theme, ehh? lol yo do halogen or LED?


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: I Can Haz Lightz (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_
i dont have those lights on mine. just red lenses. I swore they lit up, but I popped the lenses off to find there was no housing for lights behind it. might be in the tech/courtesy package? 

I believe they are in the tech package. I've got them on mine (pretty faint from a distance but up close, you'll notice it if you don't blink). Or maybe I'm too drunk to remember right now...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

meh, either way, i dont have them. no problem though. just more money for more bulbs i'd hafta spend. haha.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_
terje: goin for the fighter pilot theme, ehh? lol yo do halogen or LED?

Yep. Taking the highway to the dangerzone, LOL.
I got the LED ones. If they look good. I'm going to replace all the interior lights with these. Thanks again for doing all the legwork on this.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

for sure. was somethin I wanted to do for a while. now with doing that, it gave me another idea. so we'll see what comes of it. now if next saturday can just get here!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so only 2.5% for lights huh


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

haha. yeah basically. was a whatever kinda mod. just did it cause i had the time. nothin planned or scheduled. but still a cosmetic change, in theory


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so only 2.5% for lights huh









LOL. Definitely worth at least 2.5%. Looks real good.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Nov 4 2008*
Let me first start off with: "Anal retention is cleaning something that is supposed to get dirty". Well I'm finally dropping my car off in 2 hours to get suspension done. its been almost 11mo for the wait. Its been long enough. I've had the suspension for a lil over a week and last Friday, I had some 'extra time' to literally sit and clean every part of the springs/struts/shocks. I bought the suspension mildly used so it was obviously dirty... The obsessive-compulsive side of me decided that couldnt fly. So clean it shall be.
Now that that is completed, I couldn't be more stoked to get this done. The sway bar I've had since about February just sitting in storage... just collecting dust. On the flip-side to the suspension, I have to worry about battling a HUGE driveway for the next 28 days [until I move].
Will post pics later today of the height and how it looks visually and the 'after' once I get it back.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

you shold DIY it like terjee 
terjee tell him wat the shop did yo your front knuckle. they ****ed it up good.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

my indie shop is a audi master tech. i think im good.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Yeah, you'll be fine. Looking forward to the pics.
I had some front knuckle issues that Tp was able to deal with at the GTG on Sat.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Yeah, you'll be fine. Looking forward to the pics.
I had some front knuckle issues that Tp was able to deal with at the GTG on Sat.









your wack son
...do something different that the masses isnt "into"
THATS modding...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
your wack son
...do something different that the masses isnt "into"
THATS modding...


seriously, don't bring that sh*t to my thread...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Yeah, you'll be fine. Looking forward to the pics.
I had some front knuckle issues that Tp was able to deal with at the GTG on Sat.









yeah im stoked for it. it sounds like a big drop 2.2/1.6, but when i look at it and considering im on 17's, I think i'll fair out juuuuust fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_
yeah im stoked for it. it sounds like a big drop 2.2/1.6, but when i look at it and considering im on 17's, I think i'll fair out juuuuust fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah. Should look real good!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i should've copied you and created a build thread....oh well, i'll just have millions of minor install threads.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_

seriously, don't bring that sh*t to my thread...

THANK YOU!!
Oh, and..I'm glad to see all you guys are making progress with your cars.







I haven't done anything to my baby in so long it isn't even funny. I haven't had the money to










_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 12:48 PM 11/4/2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
THANK YOU!!
Oh, and..I'm glad to see all you guys are making progress with your cars.







I haven't done anything to my baby in so long it isn't even funny. I haven't had the money to









_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 12:48 PM 11/4/2008_

haha. thanks chris. krazy, its never too late. i wrote down everything in my phone [thank you blackberry notepad!] and basically put it into words on here. and now, 4 pages later, here I am. That and its cool to watch the car transform over time. I say get to it!
Jason, You've done enough so far. Its taken me forever to save and still put money in other places. been killin me, but the trigger has been pulled. After this, I do my wheels then I chill for a few months. Then start on exhaust and chipping, then [i say this light-heartedly] Im done...
will post up pics of height in a bit.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hey, i need a name for my ride...can't think of one.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

think of something that relates to your car. i think i mentioned in this thread what mine stands for.
dont give it a weak name like "dolly" or "diana".
think of blade, lazer, blazer, me-shell... haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUrJsQwo2-Q


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ lol


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Pics?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Pics?

FINE! haha. Here is the 4WD pics
Ike on stilts. ugh. 3/8 of a tank of gas








Fronts - About 26 1/4" on S-line suspension








Rears - About 25 3/4" on S-line suspension









The monstrous driveway that I have to battle for the next 28 days.








Hoping that much of a drop wont kill the underbody.








I'm supposed to pick up my car tomorrow morning around 10/1030am. Thanks to the guys at East County European Autoworks in Brentwood! Car is being dropped as we speak and is getting the alignment tomorrow morning. Excited? HELLS YEAH

* Support Your Local Indie! *


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Good luck w/ that driveway.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Good luck w/ that driveway. 

x2. Scary


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

it really pisses me off to see how high our cars are stock.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

makes you think you bought a Q5 huh? haha


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Yeah. It should be called the Q3, not the A3.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what percentage will IKE be w/ the install?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_what percentage will IKE be w/ the install?

The calculations will blow your mind!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
The calculations will blow your mind!

guess we gotta wait till the AM


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

that driveway is nukin futs!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_that driveway is nukin futs!

yuck feah!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i haz my own build thread...although not much more to build. oh well.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

percentage should be at about 70% tmrw. yeah told you guys my driveway was no joke. I think if I'm careful enough, I can make it. thankfully its only til the end of the month then im going to a house with 2 1 car garages that are level, so IKE will have his own 'bedroom', heh.
as for krazy's build thread... approved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Pics?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Ike Can Haz Drop*

FINALLY! Ike has been dropped. The wait is over. The waffling is over. The constant debate of what suspension to get is over. Its over, period. I put a call into the shop this morning to make sure the car was ready to be picked up. Scott answered the phone and said it came out awesome. He asked if it would be okay to take pictures at his house and in front of the shop. Far be it to deny IKE from camera time. Picked the car up and immediately felt the difference. Made it about 10 mins away from the shop and had to pull over and take a few pics. So without too much more, there they are.
In front of one of the shop guys house.








In front of the shop. Think this may actually be made into a poster and placed inside the shop








Out on Vasco Road in the middle of the windmill farms








Best part of all, made it into my garage!








Fronts coming in at just about 24.5" on H&R Sport Cup Kit








Rears again coming in at just about 24.5" on H&R Sport Cup Kit









Movin the meter!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn, that looks soooo much better.
Do you plan to paint the wheels?
Do you plan to get black side mirrors?
Either way, your ride is looking great. I cannot wait till I can afford to drop.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah. im so much happier with it. ride is right where i want it. not overly stiff, yet not too forgiving. as for wheels, I got OZ Ultralegerra's that need to be cleaned up then shot black. Hopefully I can seriously make time to get to that next weekend. For side mirrors, no they are staying paint to match.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Looks great Jay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Very nice! Came out really well. What kind of grill is that...Oettinger?


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Hows the ride on the cup kit?
Install time?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks chris! krazy, yeah it came out awesome. better then I had thought. figured the drop was around 2"f/1.25"r. I'm happy with it. It doesnt move at all. I had the RSB set to stiffest and I love it.
The ride on the kit is definitely stiffer than OEM. Which I'm happy with. Could be stiffer then mosts liking, but I find its perfect for me and my driving style. The car doesnt even come up to my chest anymore. haha.
I had a shop install the kit and the rsb. Everywhere else I had contacted was saying around 4-5hrs install with alignment, which seems to be the going estimate.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_The car doesnt even come up to my chest anymore.

So your not asian?








If you decide not to put those OZ Ultralegerra's to use, I would gladly pay cash for them someday. They are on my list of "to do".
Again, the drop looks great. I think that's about as low as I would want to go as well. The streets here have lots of big dips(inverted speedbumps) and the parking lots have steep entrances. With the stock SUV height suspension I have already managed to bottom out about 2 times.




_Modified by 3lfk1ng at 7:59 PM 11/5/2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_
So your not asian?








If you decide not to put those OZ Ultralegerra's to use, I would gladly pay cash for them someday. They are on my list of "to do".
Again, the drop looks great. I think that's about as low as I would want to go as well. The streets here have lots of big dips and the parking lots have steep entrances. With the stock SUV height suspension I have already managed to bottom out about 2 times.

_Modified by 3lfk1ng at 7:57 PM 11/5/2008_

nope. call me godzilla. haha. nah, I am 6'1" though. as for the OZ's... DEFINITELY putting em to use, lol. Though I have a feeling they arent going to be my first stop on the wheel train. Oh, also they are 17's.
as for the drive and being weary of potholes/driveways/etc, I've already been cautious to em prior to being lower so its not that much of a worry.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

haha
Well I'll check back next weekend for pics of the wheels, I know it will look sick.


----------



## zero1 (Jun 3, 2008)

nice man, the black OZ's will look sick with your grille. Ever thought about getting black rings front/back?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah i cant wait. i just hate being busy so much cause it hasnt left me with much time to do anything as far as cleaning up the wheels. as for rings, the car will remain entirely debaged. _Less is more_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Drop is noiiccceee. lol. Forgive me for being too lazy to read it through, but what suspension??


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Good to see you up so late Jason, normally I'm the only one.
He has the H&R Sport Cup Kit


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_Good to see you up so late Jason, normally I'm the only one.
He has the H&R Sport Cup Kit


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that I've had more then enough drive time [to/from Tahoe] on the new setup, I can safely say, you can DEFINITELY feel the road a lot more then before. bumps, waves, etc. Nothing that I personally hate. I understand why and am fine with it. Running through the mountains, I was hauling ass. So much to the point where my buddy [who owns a stage 2 07 WRX] was gettin a lil tense. haha.
good times. major http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on this mod. a must have. and now to start work on the wheels....


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

put this crap in the lol thread, damnit.

boo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

i protest the way this thread going


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sorry for getting out of hand Jay.
Post more pics of the car. I'm sure its settled more since installation.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

its cool. i just came back from tahoe so the car is a disaster and since its been raining it doesnt leave me much time to actually have the car clean. on top of which, now that I have my car lowered, I can make it MY driveway, but not my parents. So I have to wait til I move at the end of the month.
On thing that trips me out is walking up to my car. It sits so low, but I love it. Me and my gf walked up to it the other nite and it was parked on the street. We both stopped and saw the car from the front and both said "damn that thing is low". Definitely wont clear curbs or parking stops. its cool though. At 168" long, it doesn't need to be tucked into a parking stall and still be all the way in the spot. Cant get enough of how it looks, even with the stock 17's on it.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Call Me Mr. Blue*

*Nov 17 2008*
This past weekend I FINALLY got some time to clean up my wheels, also had time to start another small side project. The wheels took me a good 2 hours to clean up. Only had to focus on 2 wheels with seriously minor rash [surface], other then that, a few minor factory blemish, as well as removing the sticky side of the lead wheel weights. Filed down the rash then sanded down with some 220 grit. Gave all the wheels a good once over with some 400 grit. Took me about 15 minutes wheel, getting all the spoke faces, barrels, and in between crevices. Might got back one more time with some 600 grit before I prime them, just cause I'm that kind of anal. But they are now straight as hell, so I'm happy about that. C'MON PAINT!
The other project I started was the front amber corner-markers and my rear license plate frame. At first I was going to make the front corner-markers just basic black. But then I remembered that my dad works for an auto body supply company, specializing in custom paint. I gave him the paint code and he mixed me up a small batch in an aerosol can. So I popped out the corner-markers, sanded down the embossed numbers, scotch-padded the billet license plate frame and primed them. Shot them with two coats of primer and let em cure over night. Put on 2 coats of paint and 4 coats of clear. Going back this week to pick them up as I had to leave Saturday. Going to wet-sand em and buff em out and voila, done! Should be in later this week. Just got tired of how the amber lights destroyed the front end look. And as for the rear with the license plate frame; that was paint to match to appease the "less is more" look/theme I have going. Also going to take off the mounting bracket for the license plate and chop off the bottom half of the exceeding lip. Will have pics up once its completed.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Call Me Mr. Blue (the4ringer)*

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Call Me Mr. Blue (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Looking forward to the pics.

x2


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Call Me Mr. Blue*

*Nov 23 2008*
Finally made it out to my parents to pick up the painted parts this pat weekend. They came out awesome. Those about a half a shade off [viewed by certain direction], I still cant complain. The front markers are MUCH better then "notice me" orange. Threw em back on and I love em. Finishes off the front end like I wanted. Was either that or getting a Euro S-line front end, heh. Threw on the rear license plate frame as well. Just as happy with that. It makes the rear end very clean and minimal looking. Not too fond of the bling/shiny/plastic license plate frames, and I don't really need any wording or anything. So without further delay...
You can see a bit of light poking through on the trim lines, but nothing comes through on the lens itself.








With flash, cant really see the diff in pigment, as its fairly subtle.








Rear plate frame. Didnt get a chance to take off the extra lip but you get the general idea.









In other news, I got to small nickel-quarter sized scuffs on the bottom of the fascia. Not happy about it, but its something that can be fixed, probably when I reshoot my grille and other parts.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i want a Ibis white colored frame too x2







help me!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Call Me Mr. Blue (the4ringer)*

Paint job looks great, nice detail with the plate. I painted mine flat black, I too cannot stand letters on plate holders.
You should cut off some of the black plastic that is holding your license plate. It's really easy to do and it would look much more clean (no lame black plastic sticking out staring you in the face) 




_Modified by 3lfk1ng at 3:12 AM 11/24/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Call Me Mr. Blue (3lfk1ng)*

Looks good Jay!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

mkim - check out paintscratch.com. you might be able to get it in aerosol. I got the frame from summit racing. Actually had it for like 5 years, unused. just sand it, prime it, paint it, clear it. done and done!
yeah my plane was to take off the black strip and still is. just ran out of time. I just have too many little projects going on. Once I move this weekend, I can actually free up time to do the little things.
thanks chris!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

excellent paint job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks boss! just waiting to get this move over-with so i can make time to actually get the wheels black! goal is BEFORE xmas. let us pray...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Dec 4 2008*
Took IKE for his 15k check up. Passed with flying colors, heh. Thankfully my indy who has his own shop, stil also works at audi in Concord. Met with him and talked shop for a bit. Even he is asking where the wheels are, haha. Anyways left there and get a call about an hour later saying its all ready to go. I was told it was going to take around 2hrs so when I got the call an hour after I left there, I was stoked.
Get back and looking over the checklist I see the wear on the brakes and tires are still 'alive'. 75% life on stock ContiProContact tires and 80% on the brakes all around. And thats after 15k miles.
Was happy by the service and promptness. Also got a chance to stroll the lot and check out the 09's. Was tempted to test drive the quattro's, but wa busy trying to ohld my lunch down with the HUGE wheel gap. UGH! Maybe I'll do that some time this weekend.
Gotta give IKE a thorough rub-down tomorrow for Saturday. Till then, keep it on all fours...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i looked through the thread. what are the bulb numbers for the interior lights? i want to do my bulbs like terje!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

what bulbs specifically? I believe the numbers are on page 3 towards the bottom.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

got it! going to order soon! you got a DIY on how to remove the bulbs and stuff?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

VERY simple stuff. use a flathead screwdriver and gently pry out the dome covers. the bulbs are easy to uninstall/install. simply pry or twist and pull/push, as it depends on the type of bulb.
The visor lights, and the two main dome lights are festoons [fuse style], though they are different in size. the courtesy lights that are in both the front and rear overhead panels are bulb-type assembly's.
Should be VERY simple to complete. Let me know if you have any issues.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_VERY simple stuff. use a flathead screwdriver and gently pry out the dome covers. the bulbs are easy to uninstall/install. simply pry or twist and pull/push, as it depends on the type of bulb.
The visor lights, and the two main dome lights are festoons [fuse style], though they are different in size. the courtesy lights that are in both the front and rear overhead panels are bulb-type assembly's.
Should be VERY simple to complete. Let me know if you have any issues.

thanks dood, im going to purchase tomorrow i think! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nitronic (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


















I like a lot! 
Would I can tell you that for this area, are required intermittent firings? in my country (spain) are non-binding, and the police often ask me why you have intermittent fixed? Here in spain just that we have the VAGCOM carry on, we call it, "lights American" do you know as ignition vagcom? if you want, I can help!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

I understand the site translation is very hard [at least for me, at this point], but from what it sounds like is you can VagCom the cornermarker lights to NOT turn on. Is that correct?
anyone hear of this?

or were you asking about the blinker in the headlight housing being in the 'on' position?


_Modified by the4ringer at 3:12 AM 12/5/2008_


----------



## Nitronic (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

forgiveness for my translation, so you put the lights American (intermittent position) codes of vagcom are these: 

MOD. 09 -> 7 LONG CODING -> YES -> LONGCODING HELPER
ACTIVATE BYTES 0 and 1 (decimal value %)
Excuse me again for my translation


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_I understand the site translation is very hard [at least for me, at this point], but from what it sounds like is you can VagCom the cornermarker lights to NOT turn on. Is that correct?
anyone hear of this?

or were you asking about the blinker in the headlight housing being in the 'on' position?

_Modified by the4ringer at 3:12 AM 12/5/2008_

yea, from my gatherings, he means to have the corner blinkers in the headlight on at all times...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i think your right kb, thats atleast what i got out of reading his posts...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

k, thats what I thought after reading his post a few times. I know the translation got things mixed up, so nitronic, dont worry about it. and thanks for the info
i'm actually into the way it looks without the turn signals on. again "less is more", but when they are applied, its an amber light from the front, side and rear, so it all flows together.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday to IKE. He's now a year and a day old. He's come a long way and still a bit more to go!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Happy Birthday IKE. 30% more to go!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Happy Birthday IKE. I think it only has 29% in it b/c you never know, there's that 1% something else might arrive for modding!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

im keeping the "possibilities to _small types_ of mods" open for the times when I'm bored. We'll see how it goes. I MIGHT do somethin with the headlights. I had planned on doing the LED's with the fogs, but since everyone else has done it, I dont find the 'originality' in doing said mod. No biggie. We shall see with time.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Dec 12 2008*
Finally got some free time to install the EuroJet PCV fix. Its been sitting in my desk for 2 months now and it was only like a 10 min install. I really didnt need to install it right now cause I'm not chipped, but its the whole 'preventative action/get-it-out-of-the-way/its taking up space in my desk/I had nothing else to do' mod. Went on smooth.
We shall see what tomorrow brings. Some things may be goin back to stock temporarily.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_Some things may be goin back to stock temporarily.

Why?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Have to prep stuff for paint so the oem parts have to be thrown back on. I had to take the oetty grille off this weekend cause it needs to be repainted, and since its black and the wheels will be black, they are being done at the same time. Seeing as how I couldn't make it up my parents driveway, I had to work, basically on the sidewalk... in the cold. And trying to get to screws on the bottom side of a car thats been lowered around 2", not too fun. Also, I didnt throw on the filler plate cause well, its just more ish to take off when I have to throw the oetty back on. I'm getting really good at removing the bumper. haha. Should have it down to about 15-20mins next time.
The infamous driveways I have to deal with. ugh!








Passing the times with a 7up... Yeah, I'm that kinda hardcore.








And finally its all put back together... i still hate the stock grille. blah.









Also have to take off the rear bumper to prep the lower valance for paint as well. Could literally be spotted being "half-assed", so dont be surprised. I'm working on getting a booth right now cause with this weather, I can't do it in a garage or make-shift booth. Paint/Primer will never cure.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Strong work Jay!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That driveway looks like a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah. it really is. it looks way worse in person. its alright though, my front bumper has been through hell lately. will prolly hafta take it off [yet again] and re-shoot it to get rid of all the scuffs and such. but that wont be for a long while.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_my front bumper has been through hell lately. will prolly hafta take it off [yet again] and re-shoot it to get rid of all the scuffs and such. but that wont be for a long while.









I'd cringe every time I'd have to get in and out of that beast of a slope.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

How about only going up the driveway in reverse? Any better?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

instead of rubbing my bumper off, i can rip it off.
either way...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_instead of rubbing my bumper off, i can rip it off.
either way...









lol. Just asking.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*

99% where's the updates?!?!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_99% where's the updates?!?!

yeah!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

in my signature. put it on AZ


----------

